# Red Sea Flora Substrate



## Epps329 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just set up my 55gal tank with a heater coils lining the bottom of the tank. I layered the bottom with sand, then the Red Sea Flora substrate, then a layer of small grain gravel. I am reading reviews about the Red Sea Flora Substrate and don't like what i am hearing. I consider myself experienced when it comes to planted tanks, but i am now questioning what to do. I read that this substrate melts and turns into a mud that makes for a disaster with planted tanks. I am now also worried that with the sand at the bottom this will also develop into a problem with my heater coils. Please Help.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I would suggest just taking it out. Is there really any other option?


----------



## Epps329 (Apr 5, 2009)

Darn. I was hoping i didnt have to and eventually mix it in with the gravel and add another layer of gravel on top of that.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

All the man made substrates turn to mud within 2 to 3 years including ADA Aqua Soil. All of the nutrients get used up and they fall apart. Flourite is looking better and better.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

how find of the sand do you use? I think you should be OK for now, but after 2 years your soil may have somr problem, I tried RED SEA before all I can say I will not use it again.


----------



## Epps329 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I will probably break down the tank and do flourite.


----------

